# حل اكيد لمشكله سوكت الشاشه التالف



## ياسر حماد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخوه الاعزاء
تلف سوكت كابل الشاشه من الاعطال الشائعه والمنتشره فى مراكز صيانه الكمبيوتر
اذ يجب قطع السوكت وتغييره باخر جديد ويتكون كابل الداتا من 15 طرف لكل طرف لون معين كما ان لكل طرف وظيفه معينه
ويصبح الفنىفى حيره اين يضع اللون الاصفر واين يضع اللون الابيض حيث لا يوجد ترتيب معين لالوان تلك الاطراف ويختلف ذلك بين كل شاشه واخرى حتى لو كانت من نفس الماركه
اما الان فيمكنك حل هذه المشكله ببساطه
كتاب دليل توصيلات اطراف سوكت كابل الشاشه

يوضح بالرسم توصيلات 100 سوكت لـ 33 ماركه مختلفه من الشاشات
ما عليك الا ان تحدد الماركه والموديل وركب الاطراف كما فى الرسم كل لون حسب مكانه
واليكم فهرس بماركات الشاشات التى يدعمها الكتاب و المحتويات على الرابط التالى
http://www.4shared.com/file/71900549/c13c6e5b/___.html


----------



## haci farid (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور اخي وجزاك الله الف خيرررررررررررررررر


----------



## A7medAziz (4 ديسمبر 2010)

اللينك مش صحيح ارفع تاني علي كذا موقع منهم ميديا فير وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mspc (27 مارس 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود
​


----------



## جابرنورعلى (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا اخى


----------



## zeid25 (28 مارس 2011)

الرابط غير صحيح


----------

